# MISC: Rubik's Cube in Minecraft



## Veerexx (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi all,
Some of you out there may be interested in seeing this cube that Sethbling has finally gotten around to making in Minecraft.
It may interest some of you out there, so here you go:





I wonder how fast you could solve this thing...


----------



## cubecraze1 (Sep 22, 2013)

I've been wanting to make one of these for a long time . It's good to see that someone did it. xD


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm downloading this and playing with it. 
Hopefully my computer/minecraft doesn't crash and I can see if I can make a video of me solving it


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 22, 2013)

So much better than the glitchy piston ones. Good job Seth.


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 22, 2013)

Dat golden cookie.


----------



## Veerexx (Sep 23, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> So much better than the glitchy piston ones. Good job Seth.



Oh wow, I remember making a 2x2 with pistons... Those were the days... :I


----------



## Dapianokid (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm so getting this world.
This is the best cube I've ever seen.


----------



## youngcuber1 (Sep 25, 2013)

can it cut 45?


----------



## BaconCuber (Sep 25, 2013)

I bet this will lag my computer to death...Look at all the redstone.


----------



## Veerexx (Sep 26, 2013)

BaconCuber said:


> I bet this will lag my computer to death...Look at all the redstone.



It is actually mostly done by command blocks. The only times it should really lag, even slightly, would be during scrambling using the switch as it creates a 'Seth randomiser' circuit.
It may lag slightly because of the small circuit to detect your placing of the block to turn the cube, but I doubt that the tiny amount of redstone would affect you that much.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Sep 26, 2013)

BaconCuber said:


> I bet this will lag my computer to death...Look at all the redstone.



I normally lag a lot when I have anything with lots of redstone but this doesn't seem to lag at all (or maybe there is lag but it's not enough for me to notice?).


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Sep 26, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> I normally lag a lot when I have anything with lots of redstone but this doesn't seem to lag at all (or maybe there is lag but it's not enough for me to notice?).



It is not really run on full redstone pistons anymore. It is run on command blocks using the internal server. Very very clean. 




Veerexx said:


> Hi all,
> Some of you out there may be interested in seeing this cube that Sethbling has finally gotten around to making in Minecraft.
> It may interest some of you out there, so here you go:
> 
> ...





There have been two more Minecraft-Rubiks-Cubes

One that was run on pistons

and another one that was created by using a Bukkit plugin (I am trying to replicate it for 1.6.4 ) called RedstoneChips that allow you to make wireless noteblock songs or slot machines. So there was an idea to make rubiks cubes as well xD


Minecraft server: mc.strakerak.com


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 27, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> I normally lag a lot when I have anything with lots of redstone but this doesn't seem to lag at all (or maybe there is lag but it's not enough for me to notice?).



Most of the lag comes from the lighting updates from the redstone. I think redstone gives off a light level of 7 so if everything is above that already no updates I think.


----------

